# Few recent pictures.



## ForeverHams (Sep 9, 2008)

First up Adders, seen a lot of them recently, but these 2 were in good positions to photograph.

Both females, 1st was about 12 inches the second 14/15"









second adder

















Next up a very brave/stupid slow worm moving across a open area between undergrowth... ran the risk of getting snapped up by a corvid or raptor.

















Would post more on here .. but England vs Germany is about to kick off!!!! 

look on my flickr to see other pics
Flickr: AlexEames' Photostream

Alex


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Excellent photos! :2thumb:

Well you've got nearly 4 years to upload more now, haven't you! :whistling2:


----------



## ForeverHams (Sep 9, 2008)

Not kidding ... shocking performance... just embarassing!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

We had to go out so my husband recorded it. As we drove up our street someone was outside taking down their England flag and my husband said "well they've obviously lost" so he came in and went on teletext to check the score and when he saw the score decided he didn't even want to watch the match! *shakes head*


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Lovely photos


----------

